# Ce2



## ORACLE (May 25, 2005)

Has anyone heard about this New Supplement at GNC.  It runs $69.95 for a months worth but i heard it's really good.  Way better than NO2.  I heard once you take the first dosage it can take effect in 5 min.  It feeds into your muscles and not around it like NO2 and it doesn't cause bloating.  I heard it's some real good stuff.


----------



## Nomad (May 25, 2005)

I believe Ce2 is creatine ethyl ester, its apparently absorbed more efficiently and there isnt as much water retention.  That price seems high, I get mine at afstore for ~$30.  I noticed less bloat but all in all its creatine & the gains I have made while on it aren't much dif than powdered forms.

my 2 cents

Nmd


----------



## ORACLE (May 25, 2005)

Is the one you get actually called CE2?  That's the brand that my friend has told me about.  I might try it when i eventually get off cycle.


----------



## Nomad (May 25, 2005)

No its called Pure CEE

https://www.anabolicfitness.net/shop/

I assume its the same active ingrediant...either way 2 bucks a day for creatine (unless its mixed w/AAS   ) is high-


----------



## Bizarro (May 25, 2005)

I dont know about this stuff guys -- I would be cautious without direct scientific comparisons to creatine monohydrate.....a lot of $$


----------



## ORACLE (May 26, 2005)

it is alot of money...but it's making alot of talk about how good it really is


----------



## spusoccer (May 26, 2005)

I read an article today in physical magazine that gnc sends out and it says that the ce2 is the best stuff you can get it talks alot about how you should take it about 30 minutes before your work out and it gets right into your system to give you a nice boost from what I can tell it puts no2 to shame in the comparison


----------



## ORACLE (May 26, 2005)

spusoccer said:
			
		

> I read an article today in physical magazine that gnc sends out and it says that the ce2 is the best stuff you can get it talks alot about how you should take it about 30 minutes before your work out and it gets right into your system to give you a nice boost from what I can tell it puts no2 to shame in the comparison



I think they say that no2 wraps around the muscles while CE2 goes into the muscles.  My friend that works at GNC told me that a guy literally bought one bottle took a pill and in like 2-5 min was like ..ok i'm ready to go.  It pumped him up that quick.  The pumps last a long time on them also.  Also theirs no water retention


----------



## spusoccer (May 27, 2005)

your right that is what it says.  I dont know I am still natural and just ran out of no2 so I am thinking that I am going to try the ce2 and see how I like it hopefully it will work well for me as I did like the no2 alot.  63 dollars is cheap compared to the 100 that the no2 cost from gnc


----------



## Blackbird (May 27, 2005)

You guys are nuts buying anything from GNC.  The mark up is incredible.


----------



## gregdiesel (May 27, 2005)

spusoccer said:
			
		

> I read an article today in physical magazine that gnc sends out and it says that the ce2 is the best stuff you can get it talks alot about how you should take it about 30 minutes before your work out and it gets right into your system to give you a nice boost from what I can tell it puts no2 to shame in the comparison



CE2 is made by the same company that makes NO2.  THEY ARE 2 DIFFERENT PRODUCTS.  They recommend that you use both in sequence.  NO2 is Nitric Oxide, CE2 is Creatine Ester.

I posted last night about the Muscle Tech version of this which is sold out everywhere.  There's def a buzz over this shit.


----------



## ORACLE (May 27, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> CE2 is made by the same company that makes NO2.  THEY ARE 2 DIFFERENT PRODUCTS.  They recommend that you use both in sequence.  NO2 is Nitric Oxide, CE2 is Creatine Ester.
> 
> I posted last night about the Muscle Tech version of this which is sold out everywhere.  There's def a buzz over this shit.



Yeah my neighbor told me about it.  And my friend at GNC said they sold out quick.


----------



## gregdiesel (May 27, 2005)

For some reason I prefer Muscle Tech products.  I know they have alot of advertising hype but they seem to have more complex formulas and I've taken NitroTech for years.

The Muscle Tech version is called CEE-Pro, they show it available on their website but no one has it in stores.


----------

